# Làm gì để nhà nhún không còn là nỗi lo sợ bẩn cho các bé



## htlove (31/12/18)

Nhà nhún, nhà bóng là một nơi mùa hè rất nhiều trẻ ưa thích cảm giác được nô đùa trên đó. Tuy nhiên, theo các chuyên gia thì nhà nhún, nhà bóng ở các khu vui chơi là tổ vi khuẩn gây bệnh cho trẻ. Vậy làm gì để các bậc phụ huynh có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm khi cho

Nhà nhún nguy hiểm vì quá bẩn

Mới đây, một trường hợp bé trai 10 tuổi của chị Brenda Sanderson ở Boston (Mỹ) bị một loại vi khuẩn tụ cầu sau hai ngày đi chơi nhà nhún về. Lúc đầu, trên hai tay bé nổi những vết phồng đỏ lốm đốm khắp cơ thể. Mẹ của cậu bé nghĩ rằng đây là hậu quả khi con chơi ngoài trời nắng hoặc con bị bỏng do chà xát với chất liệu nhựa của nhà hơi.

Tuy nhiên, sau khi bôi thuốc mỡ trị phỏng, các vết phồng rộp vẫn không thuyên giảm mà còn loét ra và bắt đầu mưng mủ. Đưa con đến bác sĩ, chị không tin vào tai mình khi phát hiện con mình đã bị nhiễm khuẩn tụ cầu nghiêm trọng do nhà phao nhà hơi đã không được vệ sinh sạch sẽ. Mồ hôi của cả trăm đứa trẻ vẫn còn bám trên đó.

Tại Việt Nam, các khu vui chơi như nhà nhún, nhà bóng vào mùa hè đều hoạt động hết công suất, thậm chí bày ở ngoài trời cho trẻ chơi đùa và cả mùa hè những chiếc nhà nhún cần được lau rửa thường xuyên Chị Nguyễn Mai Thuần trú tại Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội cho biết, hầu như tối nào chị cũng cho con ra công viên và cho bé đi chơi nhà nhún vì nghĩ đó là cách vận động tốt nhất cho trẻ. Nhìn nhà nhún đen kít ở những kẽ, chẳng bao giờ được giặt đi, chị Thuần cũng ái ngại. Nhưng nghĩ con nhà người ta chơi được thì bé nhà mình cũng không sao. Chị cố gắng dặn con không được liếm tay hay hôn vào nhà nhún. Các bậc phụ huynh cần lưu ý các bé trước khi cho con vào chơi.




PGS Nguyễn Tiến Dũng - Nguyên trưởng khoa Nhi, Bệnh viện Bạch Mai cho biết nhiễm tụ cầu là căn bệnh của trẻ hay gặp vào mùa hè. Đây là căn bệnh thực sự nguy hiểm chứ không đơn giản như nhiều phụ huynh đã nghĩ.

PGS Dũng cho biết đa số trẻ em hay bị là bởi vì vi khuẩn tụ cầu thường ở trên da, trẻ em da mỏng nên dễ xây xước và khi đó vi khuẩn sẽ di chuyển vào máu của trẻ gây nhiễm trùng máu, sốc nhiễm trùng và có thể tử vong cho trẻ nếu không phát hiện kịp thời.

Nhà nhao nhà hơi cần được an toàn từ nguyên vật liệu, chỉ may, màu in và quá trình sử dụng cần được lau chùi sạch sẽ. Mọi khâu chuẩn bị từ nguyên vật liệu, in may phải được đảo bảo an toàn để các bé có thể thỏa thích vui chơi. Hãy để Phao hơi Kinh Bắc cung cấp cho bạn những chiếc nhà phao nhà hơi an toàn nhất còn việc của bạn chỉ cần vệ sinh sạch sẽ là các bé có một địa điểm vui chơi bổ ích.


----------

